# Webserver Cluster?



## PowerCheat (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Projekt zu Planen.

Dabei habe ich 1 Domain, über die alle User die Seiten betretten sollen.

So nun komme ich aber dabei zu meinen Gedanklichen Problem:

Bei diesem Projekt habe ich ein Datenvolumen von 3-6 TB.

Wie kann ich es machen das ich nur auf einer Domain bleibe?
Habe mir diesbezüglich mal OpenFiler angesehen, zumindest etwas dazu gelesen.

Damit ist es möglich mehrere Festplatten als eine Einzelne zu emulieren. Ob es nun auch mit mehreren Server geht konnte ich mir noch nicht erarbeiten.

Nun habe ich vor, das meine z.b. 6 Server Mit Raid1 arbeiten aber gleichzeitig mit die 3-6 TB kapazität stellen. Wie kann ich das nun machen? das mein Webserver auch die Kapazität erhält? 

Wenn sich jemand damit auskennt würde ich mich freuen wenn dieser ggf. für den späteren Start auch zuverfügung steht.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Josef Fröhle


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Josef,

was genau hast du denn vor? Prinzipiell können Abrufe einer einzigen Domain via Loadbalancer auf verschiedene Server aufgeteilt werden. Woher diese im Konkreten dann ihre Daten beziehen, ist vielfältig händelbar.

Für eine genauere Untersuchung müsstest du erstmal noch detaillierter Ausführungen zum Vorhaben machen - ob/wo genau Last entsteht bzw. von wo auf die Daten zugegriffen werden soll.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## PowerCheat (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Arne!

Es ist ein Projekt, mit vielen Downloads.

Es ist ein Projekt für Downloads, wir haben aus x Jahren alle möglichen Freizugänglichen PHP & CGI Scripts gesammelt.

Wir haben dabei zwar die möglichkeit die Daten alle hoch zuladen, doch jedes mal auf einen anderen Server, was aber nicht geht ist das wir über PHP dann auch auf die dazugehörigen XML zugreifen können.

Deshalb ist mir openfiler in den Kopf gekommen, wo man aus mehreren Servern eine "festplatte" machen kann. Diese Server kann man dann widerrum mittels rsync spiegeln. Nur muss man auch die Daten erst mal unterbekommen. Einen externes SAN ist zu Teuer, dafür das wir das Projekt auf Spenden aus und aufbauen.


----------

